# Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?



## tomcux (27. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich habe gestern ein von mir bestellten Fishfinder (Neugerät) erhalten. Zu meiner Verwunderung stellte ich fest, das auf dem Display sich keine Schutzfolie befand. Auch kleinere Gebrauchspuren an den Knöpfen liessen den Verdacht nahe hier kein Neugerät erhalten zu haben ?! Der Lieferant teilte mir mit, dass nie Folien auf den Bildschirmen wären, und das das Gerät mit neuster Software (Firmware) bespielt wurde und somit der Eindruck einer Nutzung entstehen könne....

Was würdet Ihr machen - zurück mit dem Ding und vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten ?
Auf jedem viertklassigem Handy wird das Display mit Folie geschützt, bei einem 600 EUR Fishfinder etwa nicht ??

Danke für Eure Meinungen !
Gruß
TomCux


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Hmm...müsste ja schon grob mit dem Gerät umgegangen geworden sein beim Software draufspielen wenn Du die Gebrauchsspuren deutlich sehen kannst. Und bei 600 Glocken würde ich keine Schäden haben wollen. Wo hast´n dat Teil gekauft? Kann es sein das man Dir ne B-Ware untergejubelt hat ....


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Also die Geräte ohne separate Display-Abdeckung haben eine Schutzfolie drauf. Komischerweise auch dann, wenn grad neue Software drauf gespielt wurde!

Und ganz ehrlich - von einer einmaligen Erneuerung der Software entstehen keine Gebrauchsspuren! Vielleicht ist das ein schlampiger Händler gewesen, der seine Finger nicht wäscht oder nebenbei was isst. Ist voll widerwärtig, aber es gibt sowas auch in anderen Bereichen, zum Beispiel Computer - es gibt diverse Fernsehberichte, die das nachweisen, wie manchmal gearbeitet wird (mit versteckter Kamera gedreht). Warum also auch nicht im Angelbereich.

Ich habe jetzt mein Zweit-Echolot etliche Male im Einsatz gehabt und habe es wirklich nicht geschont...und es sind immer noch keine Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden.

Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur bei Händlern, die ich kenne oder in meinem Angelladen, wo ich ECHTES Vertrauen habe und haben kann.

Also ich würde es zurück geben, keine Frage. Kauf es Dir lieber woanders.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*



tomcux schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe gestern ein von mir bestellten Fishfinder (Neugerät) erhalten. Zu meiner Verwunderung stellte ich fest, das auf dem Display sich keine Schutzfolie befand.



Hi,
frage doch einfach mal beim Hersteller nach ob die Teile mit oder ohne Schutzfolie ausgeliefert werden.

Beim aufspielen von Software muss die Folie nicht runter , allerdings auch nicht wenn ich einem Kunden das Gerät mal zeigen oder vorführen möchte.
Mit etwas Pech hast du einen Rückläufer erwischt , allerdings müsste der Händler schon ziemlich blöde sein wenn er dann keine neue Schutzfolie aufklebt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Da gibt es nur eines zurück mit dem Ding, vierzehn Tage hast du dazu Zeit. Mich und wahrscheinlich alle würde es interessieren wo du es gekauft hast.


----------



## Fischsuppe (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Hallo,

die Echolote haben in der Regel Schutzfolien drauf. Jedenfalls ist das bei den Humminbirds so. Ich wäre ziemlich misstrauisch diesbezüglich. Ich denke, bei dem Preis hat man ein 1A Gerät zu bekommen. Und da die Echolote mehr als das Doppelte in Deutschland kosten als in den USA und die Händler dies *unter anderem* mit unserem hiesigen Gewährleistungsrecht begründen, würde ich sagen: ab zum Händler und ein neues Gerät bitteschön.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kugelfisch


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Mich und wahrscheinlich alle würde es interessieren wo du es gekauft hast.




Genau |supergri


----------



## tomcux (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Mich und wahrscheinlich alle würde es  interessieren wo du es gekauft hast.



Hallo,

gekauft habe ich beim Forumspaten... Die ganze Bestellung lief nicht  nach meinen Vorstellungen ab. Nach tele.  Order habe ich 3x nach Lieferung gefragt und 3x wurde mir bestätigt,  dass die Lieferung los wäre. Als ich dann das 4te mal dort anrief wurde  mir eine Frachtbriefnummer genannt und die Sdg traf entsprechend ein.  Weiter negativ viel mir auf daß, das am Telefon so großzügige kostenlose  Extra ein USB-Stick mit Schulungvideos, Tipps und sonstige Gimmicks welches  normal 49,00 EUR kostet, nicht dabei war und nachgeliefert werden  solle. Als ich meinen Unmut telefonisch äußerte, versprach man mir Herr  Schlageter würde sich umgehend tel. bei mir melden und die Fragezeichen  ausräumen. Fehlanzeige. 

Fazit: Das was hier passiert ist, entspricht nicht meinen Vorstellungen  und ich bin vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten. 
Sicher passieren Fehler hier und dort und das was man sonst über das  Echolotzentrum hört oder sieht will ich ja auch nicht anzweifeln. Ich  fühlte mich  dort als Montagskunde und das brauche ich nicht. Nach meiner Auffassung  übersteigt hier die Nachfrage nach Produkten oder Produktauskünften  stark das Angebot bzw Möglichkeiten der Firma und somit erreicht der  Service nicht mehr die vom Kunden geforderte Qualität.

Gruß
Tomcux


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Habe auch beim Echolotzentrum mein Humminbird 728 gekauft, auch ich habe nur auf drängen den versprochenen Stick und die Schulungsvideos bekommen. Aber positiv war dann das ich noch eine Abdeckung gratis bekommen habe, u.a. für den Aufwand.

Wegen der Schulung wurde mir damals von ihm persönlich, letztes Jahr, angeboten dass ich mich dann auf der Seite von ihm anmelden kann und die Schulung beliebig oft dort anschauen und wiederholen kann.

Als ich dass letzte mal nun geschaut habe gab es dieses Angebot in dieser Form nicht, darauf hin habe ich ihn angeschrieben und zur Antwort bekommen dass ihm im Moment vier Mitarbeiter fehlen und es weiterhin nur die normale Schulung gibt zu der ich mich dann anmelden kann.
Positiv war das er mir seine Handynummer gegeben hat und sagte dass wenn man mit dem Echolot auf dem Wasser Probleme hat, ihn ohne weiteres anrufen kann(mit Rückruf), und er sich dann die Zeit für einen nimmt.

Ich werde die Schulung nun machen und bin schon gespannt darauf.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Die Wahrheit liegt wieder in der Mitte:

Der Kunde hat bei uns ein Echolot bestellt. Dieses wurde, wie verlangt und abgesprochen, vorher konfiguriert und eingestellt.
Diese kann man natürlich nicht durch eine geschlossene Verpackung machen. Deshalb nehmen wir das Gerät aus der Originalverpackung, schließen es an und stellen es ein und machen bei Bedarf das neueste Update drauf. 
Um das Gerät zu konfigurieren wird für eine bessere Darstellung und Sichtbarkeit bei Bedarf die Displayschutzfolie abgezogen und weggelegt. Bei dem vom Kunden bemängelten Gerät wird in der Regel von der Firma Lowrance KEINE Schutzfolie mitgeliefert. Die Firma Navico/Lowrance/ThinkBig als Hersteller geben Ihnen sehr gerne Auskunft
Genauso verwundert höre ich von angeblichen Gebrauchsspuren. Das ist falsch und unwahr. So etwas gibt es bei uns nicht!! Auch haben wir keine Vorführgeräte, sondern erhalten von Lowrance / ThinkBig täglich neue Lieferungen mit großen Mengen Echoloten.
Sollte es wirklich Schäden oder Gebrauchsspuren geben, müssen wir die Firma Lowrance kontaktieren. (Beim Konfigurieren werden ca. 30 Mal die Tasten des Echolotes betätigt.)
Meine Frau hat mir gestern Abend per Mail die Telefonnummer vom Kunden gemailt und ich habe hier während meines Workshops auf Rügen versucht, den Kunden anzurufen. Er findet wohl einen unbekannten Anruf von einem Handy!!! Er war jedenfalls nicht erreichbar. Leider konnte ich erst sehr spät anrufen, da ich bis Abends mit Kunden auf dem Wasser war zum Schulen.

Ebenso wurde dem Kunden mitgeteilt, dass der USB Servicestick nachgeliefert werden muss, da unser Lieferant nicht schnell genug liefern kann. Andere Kunden warten auch noch drauf und wurden informiert.

Ich bedauere sehr, dass Herr M. das Gerät nicht mehr haben möchte. Das akzeptiere ich ohne wenn und aber. Aber die Vorwürfe sollten stimmen und beide Seiten sollten immer erst gehört werden, bevor man einen Händler im Forum falsch beschuldigt. 


Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Gerne stehe ich Herrn M noch heute Abend bis ca. 21.30UHR telefonisch zur Verfügung unter Tel. 0175 4348387 oder morgen ab ca. 17.00UHR nach den Workshops.
Oder Sie schicken mir Ihre Nummer per SMS und ich rufe zurück. Dann entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## drehteufel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Bei meinem beim Echolotzentrum vor gut 2 Jahren gekauften Humminbird 797 war auch keine Schutzfolie auf dem Display. Wusste gar nicht, dass original eine Schutzfolie drauf ist. Stellt sich die Frage, warum man als Händler die Folie für ein Software-Update entfernen sollte...? Klingt etwas suspekt und der Hintergrund würde mich sehr interessieren. Sollte die Folie vom Händler entfernt worden sein, fände ich das auch nicht so toll, da man das doch lieber dem Kunden überlassen sollte, der für das Gerät 1400 Euro bezahlt hat und die Schutzfolie vielleicht drauflassen will.
Habe mir später eine Folie aus den USA bestellt, recht bald aber wieder entfernt, da man die gute Displayqualität damit nicht voll ausnutzt, das Bild wird schlechter.
Trotz intensiver Nutzung habe ich noch keine Kratzer auf dem ungeschützten Display, allerdings stelle ich mir jetzt die Frage: War mein Gerät damals neu und unbenutzt?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Bei meinem beim Echolotzentrum vor gut 2 Jahren gekauften Humminbird 797 war auch keine Schutzfolie auf dem Display. Wusste gar nicht, dass original eine Schutzfolie drauf ist. Stellt sich die Frage, warum man als Händler die Folie für ein Software-Update entfernen sollte...? Klingt etwas suspekt.
> .


Wir machen bei den Geräten nicht nur ein Update, sondern stellen es auch ein und konfigurieren es. Machen also alle wichtigen Einstellungen, damit der Kunde ein vernünftiges Bild mit seinem Echolot bekommt. Durch eine dicke bedruckte unscharfe Folie diese Einstellungen vorzunehmen, ist für uns normale Menschen so schwierig, dass wir die Folie runtermachen. Und niemand benutzt diese Folie nach dem Abziehen weiter, da es keinen Sinn macht. Spezielle Schutzfolien, wie auch bei Handys für einen Schutz sorgen, liegen den Geräten nicht bei. Diese bieten wir unseren Kunden aber gerne von 3M an für ca. 12EUR (speziell für jedes Gerät)

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Hi,
Danke für die Aufklärung #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## 17033rabe (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder mit Displayschutzfolie bei Neukauf ?*

Hallo und guten morgen,

möchte und muss hier mal meinen Eindruck vom Sachverhalt darlegen.
Der Kunde erwartet natürlich ein Gerät ohne Gebrauchspuren und mit Originalverpackung. Vor allem möchte man immer die Ware so schnell wie möglich haben. 
Wenn dann Lieferverzögerungen auftreten und man bekommt keine Antworten bzw. nach wiederholten mal erst eine ordentliche Aussage, wird man schon misstrauisch. Dann wird natürlich auch genauer hingeschaut, denn die Ware ist ja nicht billig. 
Zu diesen Verzögerungen kam keine Reaktion vom Lieferanten. Auch die Aussage mit der Folie sind mir unklar.Die Folie muss runter um besser sehen zu können. Aber Lowrance hat doch keine Folie! Oder doch? Naja wenn eine drauf wäre, würde man diese natürlich abmachen müssen.
Gebrauchspuren dürfen keine sein, auch nicht bei 30 mal(hört sich an als wären die Tasten bei 300mal durchgedrückt) anfassen.
Was aber der Punkt ist ist folgendes. Der Kunde hat hier seine Verwunderung dargestellt und wurde in der Antwort als Lügner dargestellt. Das emfinde ich als absolute Frechheit. 
Denn nichts anderes bedeutet es:"Das ist falsch und unwahr".
Der Kunde hatte auch auf einen Rückruf gewartet. Jetzt heist es aber, ich habe ja angerufen( mit unterdrückter Nummer) und der "böse" Kunde ging ja nicht ans Telefon.
Naja manchmal lässt man es lange Klingeln und denkt der Empf. ignoriert es, aber in Wirklichkeit klingelt es am Telefon nur 2 mal. Somit hat man in der Regel keine Zeit das Handy aus der Tasche zu kramen. Wenn dan die Nummer noch unterdrückt ist, kann man auch nicht zurückrufen.
Ich habe auch ein HDS, die Software war bei Lieferung aktuell, Einstellungen kann man selber machen, Schulen kann man sich bei "doing". Ich habe auch noch keine Gebrauchspuren.

Ich denke eine gute Info des Kunden hätte diese ganze Beleidigungen erspart. In einem punkt muss ich Herrn Schlageter recht geben: Ich glaube auch die Wahrheit liegt in der MITTE.

Gruß Ralf


----------

